
Gitlab is down - mot2ba
https://status.gitlab.com/pages/5b36dc6502d06804c08349f7
======
atymic
Looks like it's a DDOS attack. I'm guessing the attackers figured out that
there's a lot processing is required to generate a repo download (and thus
using it as a L7 attack).

I'm surprised that the downloads aren't cached. Maybe the attackers are using
cache busting or similar to bypass it.

Seems to be back up now.

~~~
sytse
We’ve just come back up and we’re monitoring.

~~~
oneplane
Does indeed seem to work again, good stuff! (9/10 times, still some sporadic
'whoops' pages).

------
oneplane
Probably unrelated, but their status page shows Docker Web to be having issues
as well, same on Docker's own status page, but it is up for me.

[https://status.docker.com](https://status.docker.com)

